# Youth hunt



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Had a blast on the youth hunt with my son. Minus the mosquitos for the first while before we borrowed some spray from our neighbors. My son and our pup both got their first duck and he had a blast... ducks were flying everywhere and he also got a shot off on a goose which got blasted after he missed... oh well next time.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

to bad on the missed goose. we did not get bugged by any blood suckers.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome day here too. Took the grandson to Farmington Bay on the dikes and he got 3. Talk about a proud grandpa. His first was a green wing teal that was close to breaking the sound barrier and she fell "graveyard dead". The second was a hen mallard that was a fairly nice shot, but the third was also a hen mallard that had on an oxygen mask. I think my 11 year old grandson still has the grin on his face. That was his first ducks ever !!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I took my 2 girls out for their first ever duck hunt. We had a great time watching the birds fly all afternoon. They each shot 1 box of shells at ducks and had fun trying to hit them. I didn't have to clean any birds.:mrgreen: I was proud of them for going and trying it all out. I will make duck hunters out of them yet.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Took my boy for geese in the laydowns durring the am. We had a couple chances but didnt connect on geese. He did get a GWT and a hen mallard. Then for the evening hunt, we hit OB in the boat. 2 1/2 boxes latter, he finished his limit with another GWT, a drake and hen pennys (with one shot), a Gad drake, and shoveler hen.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

We had a great hunt. I took my brother and a friend of his out. It was his friend's first hunt. We had lots of ducks in the decoys all morning and both managed to fill their limits before running out of shells....barely 

Lots and lots of Mallards, Teal, and Pintails flying around. Surprisingly, they connected better on the teal than the Mallards. When a greenhead dropped there were shouts and high-five's all around. It was fun seeing them get so excited over things I take for granted.

I couldn't believe the lack of people out this year, I think there were only 5 or 6 other boats. 2 years ago there were 15+.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Took out my daughter and couldn't get to where we wanted but I knew that the day prior. 15 minutes prior to shooting we ad a large flat bottom crash through our spread and about 30mph and drug my decs for about 30yds. After that little todo we were set and the ducks filled the sky. Made some adjustments and she nailed a GWT. Had several other shots but the birds were too fast for her this year. Not too sure why but hey, all in all great hunt and the dog had fun too. Can't wait till next youth hunt. It always puts me in a sleepless state for about a week prior and after.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I took out my nephew for his first waterfowling hunt on BRBR. He killed his 7 ducks within 30 minutes. He shot one heck of a mixed a bag, he killed 1 of each: greenwing teal, cinnamon teal, gadwall, wigeon, pintail, greenhead, and redhead. We sat around and waited for the geese, had one bunch of about 20 land right in the kill hole and he missed all three shots! It was a fun hunt.

On a side note, I was hoping to GoPro the whole things but set the camera up screwy and didn't get any kill shots on camera. I need to figure out a better way to mount the camera for the opener.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Greenhead Slayer-There is a GoPro post or handle bar bracket and you can put it on the post of a spinner and angle it. The shots look sweet when the birds come into the decoys. I use a mixed bag of options on the GoPro and even use an old ski pole for messing around.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

That's a great idea... Thanks. I tried mounting it behind the boat but seems like someones head or a stand of cattails was always in the way.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad to hear so many success stories.

I tagged along with a man and his son (I got to be the retriever) on a simple dike hunt in an area we've never even hunted before. I was skeptical of the plan, but it worked out well. The boy even knocked down two wigeon in one shot :shock:. I've only done that once, and it was out of a swarm of teal. We headed back at around 10:30 with four ducks to show for the effort. It was a fun day.


----------

